# Emmigrating to the US



## Steam (Jul 22, 2011)

I have had a quick read through some of the threads and a quick browse through a few websites which have information about visas on them.

I am hoping to, one day in the future move to the USA, I am currently 25 and am entering the final year of my degree which will result in a Masters of Engineering in Civil and Structural Engineering.

My brother lives over there currently, married an american girl, but isnt a full us citizen.

I was hoping to get some ideas on the best route for me to eventually realise the dream. 

Obviously the main route would be get employment over in the UK with a company that has offices in the US and possibly get a transfer to those offices.

Would professional qualifications (for example Chartered Engineer status) help in any visa applications in the future.

Just wanted to see if anyone had any insights to give me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steam (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you read through the stickies at the top of the forum, you'll find that your brother can't really do much for you as far as immigration is concerned - even if he does take US citizenship eventually.

Being a Chartered Engineer will obviously help in the job search, but to transfer over to the US or to get yourself hired on an H1B or similar arrangement is basically in the hands of your employer. Most professions in the US are licensed at the state level, so you'd have to qualify for the particular state in which you want to practice your profession. The good news: most states grant some advantage to candidates with equivalent overseas qualifications, so it's at least a foot in the door. But for a visa, you still need to have a job or transfer offer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## UKCynthiaT (Jun 29, 2011)

This is a bit off the wall, Steam, and I am no expert whatsoever in the field, but since your major is Civil and Structural Engineering and your post talks about going to the UK and then the US, have you considered tailoring your degree to work in the Subsea/Offshore field? 

I have no idea whether anything you are doing is related to the field or, indeed, whether you have any interest or not. What I *do* know is that I have a couple of friends/relations who have engineering backgrounds and work in the offshore oil industry. There seems to be no shortage of work in that industry in a varity of places--and not necessarily offshore on an oil rig in the middle of nowhere (though one began that way).

One friend lives in the UK and has worked in Aberdeen and on the Southwest coast of the UK for two different companies. He's 'headhunted' all the time. He's been offered work in Houston (US), Malaysia. a couple of places in the former USSR that end with -Stan and other places I've forgotten within the past couple of years. At this point, of course, he's very experienced and he makes a ton of money. But he wasn't always.

My suggestion would be to look for the industries where the jobs are (there may be others) and then position yourself to be the best candidate for that industry. I know that Malaysia is looking for oil industry personnel so it seems that you could get some experience here with a global oil company or support company (Cameron, ABB, GE, others) and then think about a transfer elsewhere as your career path to a new location.

Just a thought! Best of luck.


----------



## Steam (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi and thanks for the replies.

I had assumed the brother angle was a bit of a none starter and in truth I would rather be given a visa on merit for my abilities to give to the nation rather than who is currently there.

So as you say Bevdeforges, it is down to finding an employer who has offices in the states and has a record of transferring folk. Luckily most Engineering companies have bases everywhere and hopefully should be a good opportunity to see a large chunk of the world before settling down.

Another option I suppose could be work a few years, become chartered, earn a nest egg and maybe think about starting a consultancy based in the US with a partner.

I have always thought the oil and gas industry to be a desirable area to enter, there never seems to be a shortage of work and I have been concentrating on electives that are fluid based (mainly water but the overriding principles are the same). The big companies like Shell and Exxon Mobil seem interested in Civils as well so hopefully that will be a good start.


----------

